# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  for all you spider owners out there...

## recycling goddess

so i have a question for all of you who have seen, touched, held a spider ball - what is it you personally look for in a spider. is it a reduced pattern? is it more black? how about high white sides? or do you prefer low white sides?

i'm thinking/hoping to get one and although i think i know what i want... i've never actually seen one in person and we all know they look different in person than in a pic over the net... 

so enlighten me please. feel free to post pics as well. 

thanks!

----------


## SPJ

High white sides, reduced pattern, and NO HEAD WOBBLE.

----------


## Laooda

This is Willow... My friend T got her at the same time as I was getting my female Pastel Biancka from BHB in Arlington....  IMO She is supa sexy reduced and light!  I thought she was one of the best spiders at the whole show!  
I luuuuub her!  :Wuv:  


from the ride home...

----------


## Laooda

> High white sides, reduced pattern, and NO HEAD WOBBLE.


 
That white is HOTTT!   :Sunny:

----------


## jpierdominici

Wow, what pretty spiders! For me personally, I like high white sides but low whites are just as sweet! As long as the white is bright, I'm not to picky. Here's our male spider, Kraken.

----------


## elevatethis

High white sides, reduced pattern, and a head tilted ever so slightly to the side...its cute.   :Wink: 

The only time I notice any erratic spinn-ish type of behavior is when she eats.  Other than that, nothing out of the ordinary.

----------


## SPJ

Larger version onf my avatar.

----------


## SUPERBALLS

heres my perfect spidey

----------


## Laooda

Ohhhh.....   Me likie this thread!   :Spider:   :Wuv:   :Spider:

----------


## ECLARK

Heres a little cutie girl.  :Razz:

----------


## Rocky

First off, amazing spiders everyone!! Great pics..


Second...Heres some pics of ours..

----------


## Laooda

Wow...  Great Spiders everyone !!!   Rocky....  CRAZY WHITENESS there!!  :Sunny:

----------


## fishmommy

whatever that is that's curled up on top in the group shot....I LOVE IT!

----------


## Freakie_frog

mojave

----------


## Rocky

> whatever that is that's curled up on top in the group shot....I LOVE IT!


Lesser...Thankyou!

He has gotten MUCH better with every shed believe it or not....I'll get some updated pics of him next week...He just ate last night...

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Lesser...Thankyou!


Wow It must just be the lighting all very hot snakes.

----------


## Holbeird

I'm looking to get one this season acctually.

I like a little bit more of a pattern, because I think that having a little bit more of a pattern on them makes prettier bee's, imho.

Also I like low white, as low as you can get. 

I'll also be looking for the highlights around the pattern.

And NO head wobble. Thanks for the comments about it, I never realized it was a problem until now, I'll be watching to make sure I get one that it's as mild as can be in  :Smile:

----------


## dcgator24

Rocky I believe that's one of the whitest spiders I've ever seen.

----------


## Ginevive

I really want to get a mojave female now, since seeing that HOT photo of a spider x mojave cross.. that thing is on Fire!!

----------


## Rocky

> Rocky I believe that's one of the whitest spiders I've ever seen.


When I was looking to purchase a spider I was looking for a male...I saw her and didnt care...She was smokin!! Had to buy her.....Thankyou!




> Wow It must just be the lighting all very hot snakes.


Yupp, it is...Ill get some better pics of him within the next 2, 3 days....maybe even today....In the mean time...Heres an older pic with somewhat better lighting...



The brown has really lightened up with every shed...Like I said...More pics coming soon  :Wink:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Yupp, it is...Ill get some better pics of him within the next 2, 3 days....maybe even today....In the mean time...Heres an older pic with somewhat better lighting...


Thats what it was the lighting made it look really gray..  you can really see the difference in the two with your newer pic.

But at a glance your first one look like a real light Mojave.



But thats hot hot hot lesser the are in my top five fav base morphs.

Spiders
Lessers
Mojave
Pied
Pinstrips

----------


## fishmommy

excuse my ignorance, but what IS a lesser?

beautiful  :Smile: 

As for spiders after reading this I will avoid them.  They really are pretty but the neurological component seems to me like something that should not be propagated.  If the snakes could talk and tell me that they really don't mind the effect I would feel better.  Until then I'll stick to other morphs  :Smile: 

Too bad we don't have the tech yet to fix the genes.  That would be sweeeeet.

On a related note some of my feelings have been influenced by my friend's daughter.  She was born with genetic defects.  She LOOKS AMAZING!  Her hair is all different colors and her eyes are big and blue, her skin is milky white.  Gorgeous.  But unfortunately she has neurological problems that are also related to the chromosomal abnormality   :Sad:   When I saw the discussion about spider genes it reminded me of her situation.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> excuse my ignorance, but what IS a lesser?


lesser platinum is the full name for them a co/dom trait that the super form is the black eye lucy.



> beautiful 
> 
> As for spiders after reading this I will avoid them.  They really are pretty but the neurological component seems to me like something that should not be propagated.  If the snakes could talk and tell me that they really don't mind the effect I would feel better.  Until then I'll stick to other morphs 
> 
> Too bad we don't have the tech yet to fix the genes.  That would be sweeeeet.


Please don't be put off by our spinning deal. Spiders are a great morph that'll find its way into many collections this year with prices getting more in the pet range. If you by from a good breeder you shouldn't worry. Yes all spiders do have little quirks but a good breeder will not sale you one that is a train wreck.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  . Just think of the little quirks as personality traits associated with spiders.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

I plan on having 955 million of them they are one of my top five favs.

----------


## fishmommy

naw...not for me.


I have been accused of being overly-empathetic (I cry if someone punches a stuffed animal even!)
but I would always worry that the poor snake was feeling dizzy. Sure they cope with it and such, but I guess I assume the worst - vertigo is very unpleasant  :Sad: 
I am assuming I know....but there's no way to prove or disprove what their experience is.
I will have to wait for the *talking* spider morph to come along and set my mind at ease before I will support the morph with my spending power :lol:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> naw...not for me.
> 
> 
> I will have to wait for the *talking* spider morph to come along and set my mind at ease before I will support the morph with my spending power :lol:


Thats the great thing with balls there is so much out there to chose from. Its hard to not find two or twelve morphs you like..So if for whatever reason spiders aren't for you... cool... there 100's of morphs out there your sure to fall in love with three or four.

As for the talking spider morph me and Cue have an under the table thing going thats looking promising for that...   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## fishmommy

:Smile: 

yeah, 5 years from now there will be threads like:  "Are Het Albinos more prone to foul language?"  and "Spiders are just sarcastic...that's how they are"
 :sploosh:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> yeah, 5 years from now there will be threads like:  "Are Het Albinos more prone to foul language?"  and "Spiders are just sarcastic...that's how they are"



LOL only if me and Cue produce them... LOL  :Very Happy:

----------


## TheDoctor

This is definitely one of the most informative threads ever.. 

But excuse me if I missed but I don`t think this was mentioned, 
would the genetic defect ie.spinning/wobbling be passed down the spider line, do bumblebees exhibit the same characteristics?

----------


## Freakie_frog

> This is definitely one of the most informative threads ever.. 
> 
> But excuse me if I missed but I don`t think this was mentioned, 
> would the genetic defect ie.spinning/wobbling be passed down the spider line, do bumblebees exhibit the same characteristics?


Yes. And even to normal sibs of spider to normal breedings.

----------


## stangs13

> lesser platinum is the full name for them a co/dom trait that the super form is the black eye lucy.


Actualy the super form is the Blue eyed lucy.

----------


## jglass38

> Actualy the super form is the Blue eyed lucy.


Check out the big brain on Justin!  :Rock on:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Actualy the super form is the Blue eyed lucy.


yea thats right there are so many different white snakes out there its hard to keep up sometimes.

LOL THANKS

----------


## MeMe

> I plan on having 955 million of them they are one of my top five favs.



that sure would be alot of snakes!!!!  :eek:  LOL!

----------


## jglass38

> yea thats right there are so many different white snakes out there its hard to keep up sometimes.
> 
> LOL THANKS


Well now I'll disagree with you there, Ed.  There are so many "whitish" snakes out there.  As far as I am concerned, there are only a couple truly "white" snakes.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Well now I'll disagree with you there, Ed.  There are so many "whitish" snakes out there.  As far as I am concerned, there are only a couple truly "white" snakes.



Oh be picky then   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ok there are loads of "WHITEISH" snakes.... LOL

----------


## jglass38

> Oh be picky then   
> 
> Ok there are loads of "WHITEISH" snakes.... LOL


That there are!  :Smile:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> that sure would be alot of snakes!!!!  :eek:  LOL!


I love spiders to me other than pieds and clowns the have the most "wow" factor with pattern and color.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MeMe

> I love spiders to me other than pieds and clowns the have the most "wow" factor with pattern and color.



I would definitely have to agree with you there!!!  I think my only other fav would be a lesser! I have become a true fan of them! They are just so pretty!

----------


## Freakie_frog

> I would definitely have to agree with you there!!!  I think my only other fav would be a lesser! I have become a true fan of them! They are just so pretty!


Ever seen one in person.. They have this fall leaves than and gold color. I like them also just as a base morph.

----------


## MeMe

> Ever seen one in person.. They have this fall leaves than and gold color. I like them also just as a base morph.


right.

No   :Sad:    I have not seen one in person. yet....

----------


## Freakie_frog

> right.
> 
> No     I have not seen one in peron. yet....


They are Hot hot hot.. And hold color like a mug.  Stay pretty from hatch on.

----------


## elevatethis

> Yes. And even to normal sibs of spider to normal breedings.


Even normal x normal can produce ball pythons that are 'tweaked'...

I've always speculated that there's a lot of normals out there that are "tweaked" as well...I've got one, that was my first snake, and I never thought anything was different about her until I started getting more...but so many of those animals do you think are the only snake in a casual hobbyist's collection, and those keepers just have no clue that anything is up.  With a relatively expensive morph, on the other hand, every detail of thier color, pattern, and behavior is closely monitored, so of course spinning behavior will be noticed.

Just some food for thought....

----------


## jknudson

Here's one sexy spider...piebald. :Wink:    Wouldn't mind one of those myself.

http://roussisreptiles.com/collectio...lls/spied.html

----------


## Van

Those are all some really nice Spider I like them all ,but i like high white and low patterned Spiders. Like the Ones Adam has there and Rockys.I think they would make better Bee's...JMO  :Smile:  



ITS a GIRL

Greg VanZweden

----------


## Holbeird

> Here's one sexy spider...piebald. Wouldn't mind one of those myself.
> 
> http://roussisreptiles.com/collectio...lls/spied.html


Don't get me wrong, that's awesome looking. But I'm not a huge fan of the SUPER high white pieds. I like when they have a really good mix of white to color, around 50/50 or at LEAST 25 color and 75 white

I'd love to see a pied spider that's closer to the 50/50 pattern  :Smile:

----------


## elevatethis

> I'd love to see a pied spider that's closer to the 50/50 pattern


Not gonna happen.  They produced two that did the exact same thing. Given the variability of pieds, I'd say the odds of making two identical patterned spider pieds are 1 in a billion.  I'm pretty sure the word on the street was that the spider gene makes pieds all white like that.

----------


## jknudson

I'm sure soon enough we'll see pinstripe pieds...those may have the 50/50 or more variable pattern like you're looking for.

It just goes to show how much combo potential the spiders have, they are still being plugged in to new projects.

----------


## Freakie_frog

hey guys I hate to redirect but check out the thoughts I threw out in my "bounce this around thread", should be good.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> ITS a GIRL
> 
> Greg VanZweden


You got a sexy girl there yourself

----------


## Emilio

> Those are all some really nice Spider I like them all ,but i like high white and low patterned Spiders. Like the Ones Adam has there and Rockys.I think they would make better Bee's...JMO  
> 
> 
> 
> ITS a GIRL
> 
> Greg VanZweden


 Wow great lookin girl. :Sunny:

----------


## th3jok3r

hi my names jaime im new to this website and hope to gain alot of knowledge and paas from whatever little i know...

I bought a spider morph from some guy on craigslist he looks to be about a year old but i noticed the head do the upside down looking thing so i freaked and thought it was IBD (INCLUSION BODY DISEASE) so i held him by the tail but he was normal which was a plus in my eyes. now im worried bout the head wobble whats a rare case of head wobble spider effect and whats a sever case look like? i love spiders alot but i dont want my lil guy goin on me ive searched and read most of this thread but i havent found a sever case of head wobble vs a mild case and havent really read a better detail on the head wobble case ex: if it becomes terminal, does the snake suffer with pain because of this, i know they "supposedly" all have it but i wanna make sure mine isnt screwed sorry for the long post and thanks for any help

----------


## wolfy-hound

The wobble doesn't seem to bother them, as far as pain, as far as people can tell.  Some severe wobblers seem to have issues striking prey, and might take a couple trys to hit it.  If you feed F/T it's still not an issue.
Please don't hold your snake by the tail though.  They prefer to be supported, and you could damage him by dangling him by his tail.
The better way to see the symptoms is normally to flip him upside down(coiled) and see if he can right himself in a normal period of time.  

I have a severe spinner, and her head will go over upside down, and she "waves" her head around randomly a LOT.  Some spiders only "wobble" a little bit.  It depends on how severe the symptoms are with your individual snake.

----------

_th3jok3r_ (05-16-2009)

----------


## th3jok3r

ok yea i dont just hold him by the tail i let him wrap his tail around my finger but ill def stick to flipping the snake and see how he reacts ill post pics up when i can  :Good Job:

----------


## Argentra

Well, I suppose I'll put in my two cents on the preferred spider traits...even though this thread is pretty old.  :Very Happy: 

I personally like high white, and a dark pattern on gold. The lighter gold the better! That's why I have her:





As for wobble, she started out with the slightest head shake and would 'bend backward' while going up her tank sides (i.e. head upside down like a backward roll). It was kinda cute to watch. But now, the wobble is all but gone. There's only the slightest tremor when she lifts her head high or when she's excited.  :Very Happy:

----------


## th3jok3r

heres pics of Slip my spider morph







lmk what u guys think thank you

----------


## Beardedragon

Achoo

----------

_Argentra_ (05-16-2009)

----------


## th3jok3r

guess not lol

----------

